# Bass Pro XPS minnow shallow 4 3/4” - $35 shipped to you



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am selling (11) Bass Pro XPS minnows 4 3/4” for $35 which includes shipping to you. They have never seen the water. 
These are great sticks baits for pulling behind dispys or jets. Just trying to clear out some room in the tackle box. 
PM or text me if interested. 
Bill (216)-903-6451










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Labman1127 said:


> I am selling (11) Bass Pro XPS minnows 4 3/4” for $35 which includes shipping to you. They have never seen the water.
> These are great sticks baits for pulling behind dispys or jets. Just trying to clear out some room in the tackle box.
> PM or text me if interested.
> Bill (216)-903-6451
> ...


Sent you a PM


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

SOLD! Thanks Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

